# MTH Data Clean Up



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Dear MTF Members, 

We need some help!

MTH have given us data on all their trains and other products so we can upload it to ToyPedia (Toy Collector's Wikipedia for collectable toys and models) but there's a slight problem: the data needs cleaning up a bit. For example, in places there are multiple references to identical railroad road names (PRR, Pennsy, Pennsyvlania,), road name misspellings or multiple catalogue references instead of first-use catalogue references.

Because MTH don't have a lot of staff who can work on this, we're appealing for volunteers from the community who are familiar with trains (different ranges/scales) and who maybe have some experience in cataloguing to help out...

Please let us know if you are interested in volunteering.

We look forward to hear from you.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

What format is the data in? Is it in an Excel spreadsheet? I am big into MTH trains and may be interested in handling part of this project...


----------



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Boston&Maine,

:thumbsup: Great to hear you might be interested! Yes, it is in an Excel spreadsheet. I will e-mail you soon about this.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have some time to kill while at work I may be able to assist you as well. 

Massey


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Same here if you still need - not much XP with trains, but lots of xp in cataloguing.


----------



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I will contact you asap about this!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

So how is this going everyone? Is it still being worked on? If not we might want to get rid of this extra sticky.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

No one ever contacted me about the stuff so I have not done any work on it. I get quite a bit of free time to do things like this while at work so if there is still a need I can see what I can do to help.

Massey


----------



## professor (Dec 14, 2011)

Would it be possible for some of the expert's on this sight to design and construct a page that [1] explains the abberviations that come with the discussions such as " DC, DCC ect and some terminology that we might find on a web sight such as Ready to run or "Dummy" . When this page is done put it under heading and make it where only a slect few could change of add to it. You know only someone with 20 years and 25 different styles on trains.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep watching this space for more info, but none has been forthcoming.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Professor,

Good suggestion. When I was a newbie here a couple of years ago, I kept thinking that the term "dummy" referred to me! Uhh ... well ... who knows ... maybe it still does!

We toss around so many terms and "lingoisms" that I'm not sure where we would start with a glossary. You're best bet (for now) might be to delve into the National Model Railroad Association's beginner guide info ... several pages of informatinve getting-started info:

http://www.nmra.org/beginner/

Cheers,

TJ


----------

